# Trojaner, der wiederkommt



## Lord Moch (6 August 2006)

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich mir nicht die Zeit genommen habe, die Suchfunktion richtig zu benutzen, aber auf meine spärlichen Begriffe fand ich rein gar nichts.

Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mir vor kurzen einen neuen Rechner gekauft und diesen selbstverständlich auch gleich aufgesetzt. Nach ein, zwei Tagen war er dann fertig zur Benutzung. So. Nach einigen Tagen dann fand mein AntiVir dann einen Trojaner. Also gut, denk ich mir - lösche ich den. Weg isser. Der hatte einen Namen, den ich jetzt aber nicht mehr weiß. Danach dann kam täglich einmal oder auch zweimal die Meldung, dass AntiVir wieder etwas gefunden hat. Es hängt nicht mit speziellen Anwendungen zusammen und tritt auch gerne auf, wenn man den Rechner einfach im Desktop stehen lässt. Plötzlich piept es und AntiVir ist wieder da.
Es ist jedesmal ein andere Trojaner, aber die fangen immer gleich an. Der Anfang ist immer TR/Zlob. - habe da mal draufgelickt - also auf das Infodingen von AntiVir und es gab keine Informationen zu diesem Dingen.

Naja...was also tun. Ich war im abgesicherten Modus drinne und habe mit Spybot eine Prüfung laufen lassen (und die wiederherstellung danach geleert) und ich habe im abgesicherten Modus auch gleich AntiVir durchlaufen lassen. Zwei Funde und gelöscht. Bei einer zweiten Überprüfung im Abgesicherten Modus war nichts zu finden (weder AntiVir, noch Spybot)...auch nach dem Neustart des Systems fanden beide nichts mehr.
Einen Tag später dann sagt es plötzlich Pling und wieder dieses widerliche Trojaner (bei einer Überprüfung 15 Minuten vorher wurde nichts gefunden und in der Zwischenzeit habe ich nur Pinball gespielt - das Windows-eigene Pinball)
So...also ärger ich mich nochmal gründlich und lösche das Ding nochmals...fing wieder mit Tr/Zlob. an. Gut...also was nun. Wieder abgesicherten Modus rein...nichts zu finden. Also habe ich einfach mal HijackThis benutzt und zwei laufende Dinge vernichtet (einer vermutlich im zusammenhang mit meiner Onboard-Soundkarte)
Rechner neugestartet und alles durchgeprüft - mit AntiVir, Spybot und nochmals mit HiJackThis - nichts, gar nichts und überhaupt gar nichts. Also gut, dann wir das Ding wohl endlich weg sein, dachte ich.

Tatsache - Tagelang keine Meldung. Heute dann verlasse ich meinen PC, komme wenig später wieder und wieder die Meldung von AntiVir da, dass er dieser sechsmalverfluchtenundgehassten *sorry* Trojaner gefunden hat. Ich krieg da bald eine Krise mit. Das einzige, was ich heute im Gegensatz zu sonst gemacht habe, ist meinen Soundkarten-Treiber zu aktualisieren - den neuen habe ich direkt von der Asrock-Seite geholt

Was kann ich da also tun - sollte ich mit der SuFu oder Google was übersehen habe, gebt mir bitte einfach 'nen Link.

Nochmal zusammenfassend:
- Trojaner fängt immer mit TR/Zlob. an
- Benutze Programme sind AntiVir, Spybot und HiJackThis
- Nach einmaligen entfernen nicht wieder zu finden, auch nach Neustart nicht
- Auftauchen ohne direkte Anwendung oder Öffnung eines Ordners
- Trojaner immer an einem anderen Ort gefunden (häufig System32)
- Abgesicherter Modus benutzt

Kann mir da einer helfen? Wäre nett.
Lord Moch.


----------



## Greenhorn (6 August 2006)

*AW: Trojaner, der wiederkommt*

Eine nähere Beschreibung deines Trojaners findest du hier:
http://www.avira.com/de/threats/section/fulldetails/id_vir/1894/tr_zlob.it.3.a.html


----------



## Devilfrank (7 August 2006)

*AW: Trojaner, der wiederkommt*

Du willst einen guten Link?
Hier ist er.


----------



## Lord Moch (7 August 2006)

*AW: Trojaner, der wiederkommt*

Ich danke euch beiden erstmal für eure schnelle und vor gute Hilfe.
Der Trojaner hat sich jetzt (leider, wie ich sagen muss) von selbst erledigt. Aufgrund eines (vermutlichen) Hardwaredefekts blicke ich nun auf die Trümmer meines Systems 
Windows XP ist größtenteils zerstört und der Trojaner scheint mit dem sinkendenen Schiff zerstört worden zu sein. Selbst wenn er noch unter den inaktiven Dateien ist, so wird er spätestens der totalen Formatierung zum Opfer fallen...jenes Mittel, welches ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte, da das System erst 3 Wochen alt ist (zum Vergleich: Mein altes System hat eineinhalb Jahre problemlos geklappt, was an der guten Wartung (allerdings nicht nur meine, sondern auch viel durch meinen Vater) lag)
Tja...damit sollte sich dieses Problem jetzt selbst lösen.
Ich danke euch nochmals für eure Hilfe!
LG
Moch


----------



## Unregistriert (8 August 2006)

*AW: Trojaner, der wiederkommt*

Bei einer Zlob infektion sollte ganz Problemlos dieses Tool hier helfen 
http://siri.urz.free.fr/Fix/SmitfraudFix_De.php
halte die an die Anleitung und lese es evtl. mehrfach
MFG


----------

